# Eclipse J2ME Nokia 5800



## KYL3R (24. Nov 2010)

Hey, ich hab n Spiel fast fertig (das Brettspiel Cathedral als javagame) Und hab mal versucht das in J2ME zu "konvertieren" - eclipse schlägt da eine funktion vor. Jetzt hab ich die Fehler behoben die danach auftraten, die datei als J2ME package auf mein handy geladen (jar und jad) und mein handy sagt piep : invalid jar file.
Ein beispiel für ein programm habe ich in eclipse einbinden, packagen und bei mir installieren können. 

Frage: Gibt es funktionen die in J2ME nicht laufen, und ich kann mein J2SE spiel nicht einfach konvertieren, oder hab ich beim fehler beheben nach der konvertierung was falsch gemacht ?

edit :
Die mf sieht dann so aus :


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
MIDlet-Vendor: Midlet Suite Vendor
MIDlet-Version: 1.0.0
MicroEdition-Configuration: CLDC-1.1
MIDlet-Name: Cathedral J2ME Midlet Suite
MicroEdition-Profile: MIDP-2.0
```
Und wenn ich die jad doppelklicke (schätze das WTK öffnet es dann) kommt ein Fenster mit folgender Meldung :

```
com.sun.kvem.midletsuite.InvalidJadException: Reason = 22
The manifest or the application descriptor MUST contain the attribute: MIDlet-1
```

Das heist ja, dass die mf datei nicht vollständig ist, aber wieso mach Eclipse das nicht ? ^^


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2010)

Steht ja schon in der Fehlermeldung. Dein Manifest muss das MIDlet-1 Attribut beinhalten. Dieses Attribut sagt deinem Handy, wo deine App anfängt, also wo sich das MIDlet befindet.

Generell gibt es natürlich sehr viele Funktionen, die es in Java SE gibt und die in Java ME nicht laufen.


----------



## KYL3R (25. Nov 2010)

Gibt es da eine Liste ? Oder meckert eclipse vllt wenn ich versuche mein Projekt zu einer MIDlet suite zu konvertieren ?

- wieso fügt eclipse jetzt dieses Attribut "MIDlet-1" nicht ein ?
Wenn ich es selbst machen muss, wie ist der syntax dafür ?


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2010)

Eine Liste mit was? Wie willst du den ein Projekt in eine MIDlet-Suite konvertieren? Weil du vermutlich kein MIDlet definiert hast. Deshalb kann Eclipse das auch nicht einfügen. Syntax: MIDlet-1: deinMIDlet

Generell hilft googeln ungemein.


----------

